# PPB- 10/11/06



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

am reel keen to go out tommorrow somewhere Frankston or Mornington way ... anybody intrested??? hoping for a early am session.
I tried of sunnyside beach ( Mt Eliza ) but with no success today...


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Doh! I'd love to but can't do weekday mornings Tony. Can you go out on Saturday? And how was the trip away with the Pamlico? 

We also didn't do much good the last time we fished sunnyside, just a few small flatties and squid  Was the water very clear?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah Squidder i plan on going out on Sat as well mate, so im sure well 'hook-up somewhere.
The water at sunnyside was clear as, beautiful conditions. actually sombody was telling me its a nudie beach but mate on such a beautiful day i didnt see any flesh on the beach (apart from my stunningly beautiful wife who chose to keep her clothes on) thank gooliegosh, or i might not have gone out for so long :shock:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

OH YEAH, The Pamlico was great .. i love it. It does take on a little water in the rough but it can handle itself reel well. i thought she was fast on the water to. She's a BLOODY BIG GIRL (the kayak that is) but i aint gonna tip this baby over - rock solid mate.
And performs good either as a tandem or single use.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm keen to fish the arvo/evenng tommorrow Smurf...same on Sat if I get a chance. Both PM's are predicited to chop up a bit though...so we'll see how it goes. Regards to big Pam Lico


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

I will be doing saturday and continuing my quest for bigger fish out wide, probably departing out of Chelsea or Ricketts early. If anyone else interested.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Smurfsmuggla, I'm keen for an early start tomorrow. I'm just trying to figure out if I want to try for some 'maybe' pinkies or some 'sure thing' squid. What u got in mind?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

well done fella's - i am kinda  restricted to a am OR pm session for tommorrow ( these holidays are almost over i complain  )... but an early morning's effort somewhere of mornington - frankston way sounds like a blast 5th Nov  .Pending on the conditions i guess.same Poddy, if i cant get out AM i will be sure getting out PM... anywhere you might like to give a fair go? And Kevin i might likely see you out early Sat, whether i go further out or not im to sure mate ...lol. Jason im confident of seeing along the way 8) 
I'll pm in regards to Fridays Krakka....


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Smuggla, conditions look to me to be near perfect for an AM fish. I have 7 mouths to feed on Sunday, all of 'em wanting seafood, so I'm thinking Franga squid for starters and possibly dangle a few in hope of a big red during and afterwards. I'm up for a 5:30 Am start from the Franga boat ramp. That said, I'm open for suggestion for the next hour or so while I pack my gear


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

If Sat mid-late arvo and into evening's a goer, I'd be interested. This time armed with some bait I think.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I headed out of mornington on a charter last night on a stinkboat.. Got nothing.. conditions just didn't seem to suit. wishing I had my yak...

good luck fellas

Ivan


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

For the arvo league...I'm thinking Ricketts at 2.30pm to stumps Fri, and probably the same Sat. Say good bye to fourteen pieces of gold...bloody parking meters are hungry buggers.

Kevin, it's about time we hook up for a fish to one of ya marks...but I don't know my athelete's body will handle a lateish one tonight followed up by a crack of dawner tommorrow. Sometime in the next coupla weeks though if ya keen?. I'm not defeated yet in my plan to present lures down depper for those wider holding bigger fella's...now to put this square peg in this round hole...hey it doesn't fit :wink:

Phillip, were you thinking Ricketts tommorrow arvo or something, somewhere's else?

Smurfo, I'm not sure what ya up to mate but I think they wrote a song about ya

"The gypsy Mango came over the hill and down through the valley so shad-eeeee......he whistled and he sang till the green bells rang...and he won the heart of a lad-eeee". You're a Sea Gypsy there Mister, geez you've been around this week... :wink: 

Squids, no matter where you fish mate I'm ready to foul ya line and play loud music...it's a one point separation going into the last round and I can feel ya stinky walrus breath and piercing hawk eyes down the back of me neck...I'll be ya net man if ya want...honest I won't knock em off :wink:

Evarn, how long till ya yakked? Thanks for the report :?:


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Poddy.. I suspect I should have it within the next fortnight... hopefully next weekend.. but that depends on if it's in victoria yet and if work pays me on time!!

eVarn


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

damn-it Poddy ... the wife agrees and decided i need to take her shopping :shock: :shock: :shock: , so we are now off to the CITY :evil: for a little retail therapy. Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
IM TOLD if im lucky i can come out to play later tonight,  ... if i cant get out on the water tonight i will be there with bloody bells on FIRST light saturday.
Looking forward to hearing how you went 5th Nov, reel sorry i couldnt make it out with ya mate.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ahoy hoy Mangoes, 
Saturday looks like a ripper day, I'm keen to make the most of the predicted early calm conditions and hopefully get Squidette onto a pinky or three at Ricketts:

Saturday 
Variable wind to 10 knots. Afternoon seabreezes to 15 knots. Waves of half a metre rising to near 1 metre.

Sunday 
North to northwesterly wind increasing to 15 to 20 knots in the morning then tending west to northwesterly at 15 to 20 knots later. Waves to 1 metre.

I know it's been generally quiet at Ricketts but there's always a chance of a cracker fish there, so I'm going to persist with the location. I'm also keen to go home for a nap, then fish the Sat. afternoon shift with whichever stinky melbournians turn up (I'm talking to you Poddy.... walrus breath indeed :lol: ). I guess I'd be looking at a 6am or so launch at Ricketts Saturday morning :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Smuggla, you didn't miss much. I only managed small 2 pinkies (returned) and a coupla squid, one of which was used for bait. Conditions were good but there only seemed to be a half hour of bites and after that, nadda.

I'll be getting out on the weekend again, not sure where yet. may end up at Rickets AM or PM, or perhaps might even troddle off to Portsea again. I'm playing it by ear.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Just finished my exam so I'm keen for a fish tomorrow. Hoit senior is also very keen so I mightn't get out until 8am.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Squidder if i can convince the lovely misses im not having an affair with Pam-Lico :roll: , i will definietly see you there...and 6 sounds good mate.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm thinking late afternoon. The other has a massage at 2 so I'll have the kids for an hour or so after that - hope to be on the water 430/5.

Is anyone up for a bit of a fish into night?? Maybe an hour into dark?? One of the guys I work with has a fried who did an all nighter out of carrum 2 nights ago - 12 fish between 3-6kg.

Open to locations.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Phillip, sorry mate I've just had a word with Squidder and the afternoon circus is changing from Ricketts to Mornington, Sunnyside Beach (Sunnyside Rd). We'll be there 3.30 to stumps...if ya haven't fished it before paddle to the right of the beach and you'll find us. I was going to give ya a bell but didn't have your mobile number.


----------

